# Urban bowhunting in texas?????



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello Fellow Freedoom Fighters,

I need help in gaining access to the Boone & Crockett Whitetails less than 2 miles from my house...MY PROBLEM IS: Harris County (Houston, Tx) has a gaining vast number of Whitetails coming into our back yards...due to the city growing (every day) we have consumed all of the neighboring farms for developement. Now due to this developement, a large number of deer have increasingly joined the road kill department of our roads. How do I go about putting these Whitetails on my wall and off the streets? HOW DO I SOLVE THIS PROBLEM

Thank You,

Clay


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*Bump For...*

Our Freedoms....Please help!!!

Thank You,

Clay


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*tttttttttt*

I need a bump....please help

Thank You,

Clay


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Have you contacted the county or city and asked? Unless they deem it an issue - translation = some city council member or relative needs to hit one first - you won't be having any doors opening to you. You need to forget the B&C comment and focus on deer management. Most urban seasons are doe only for the most part.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Ain't gonna happen... but you can contact the local game warden and he'll tell ya' that...


----------



## Cold River Boy (Jun 30, 2008)

We just wait for something to get hit and scoop up the roadkill. Seriously I've heard that some of the areas in SE Harris county have had heards trapped by the game wardens and re-located.


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*Comments*

TO ME DEER MANAGEMENT (OR ATLEAST HOW I MANAGE MY RANCHES) STARTS WITH REDUCING THE DOE POPULATION FIRST...(THANK YOU FOR THE COMMENT :wink: )...THEN MANAGING HOW MANY BUCKS ARE IN YOUR AREA....THERE ARE HERDS OF DEER IN AND AROUND HARRIS COUNTY...EVERY NIGHT I WATCH A SPECTACULAR GROUP OF BUCKS THAT ARE ALL IN THE 150+ RANGE... ONE BUCK IN PARTICULAR IS A 180+ TYPICAL...oHHH TO DREAM...


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

In NJ you can bow hunt withing 450 feet of an occupied dwelling only with written permission. If you have a similar law there I'd start knocking on doors. Good luck


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*response....*

Thank you for that...Harris County requires the same kind of rules...one of the problems though the bucks and land that I am talking about is owned by the Army Corp. of Engineers. How would I go about approaching a situation like that? Please advise....

Best Regards,

Clay


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*you will*

pretty much never get permission from the corp of engineers. Trust me, I know. I have tried. They pretty much told me to take a hike and my best friend tried and he works for them (same result). On the other lands I would suggest contacting programs that are doing urban bowhunts like Columbia, MO or St. Louis, MO for example. I am not sure who is the driving force, but they have open seasons and classes for "urban bowhunting" certification. There is point system on some areas as well (only proven, experienced individuals allow) on critical areas.


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*response....*

Thank you...I will look into that...but who do I have to talk to with the Army Corp of Engineers? Do they have a website, offices,....? Thank You for your help,

CLay :darkbeer:


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe talk to your DNR. Here in Missouri people can hunt Corp. land just like other public land (I'm pretty sure). I think the Missouri Department of Conservation has an agreement with them. Then again it could be land that used to be owned by the Corp. but the MDC now owns.


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*response....*

Thank you for that information about dnr. I will definetley look into this from that angle...


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*ttt*

bump for the morning crowd....:darkbeer:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

http://wild-wonderings.blogspot.com/2008/04/urban-deer-management-in-texas.html


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*response....*

Awesome website...the only thing is its about idea's to maybe do urban management...great start guys...lets keep up the fight!!!


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*I pulled this off of the web*

Bowhunters Certification Course Offered

Tired of dodging deer on the highway? Frustrated trying to keep deer from eating your expensive ornamental plants and garden veggies? Good news urbanities! Help is on the way!

A pilot program being tested in St. Louis and St. Charles counties this fall is designed to reduce deer numbers using the bow and arrow in municipalities where firearm use is prohibited during deer season. The Urban Bowhunting Specialist program, a project of the Missouri Bowhunting Council, will match specially trained bowhunters with private landowners seeking to reduce deer numbers around their homes. The service is provided free of charge and harvested deer are donated to local food banks through the Share the Harvest program.

In cooperation with municipal officials and conservation biologists, selected Urban Bowhunting Specialists certified by the Missouri Bowhunting Council will meet with private landowners to design a deer management program specific for their area. 

The number of deer to be harvested, the bowhunting site to be utilized, the specific techniques to be used by the bowhunter, hunting times and special safety rules will be predetermined by the landowner and the archer.

Area bowhunters, especially those who have been highly successful in taking deer with bow and arrow, may wish to attend a certification course to become an Urban Bowhunting Specialist on Wednesday, September 13, 2006 at the Powder Valley Nature Center. The three-hour course, taught by veteran Missouri bowhunters, begins at 6 pm.

Landowners who wish to discuss this or other possible solutions to their deer problems should contact the Missouri Department of Conservation Urban Wildlife Biologist at the Powder Valley Nature Center, (314) 301-1506.

Might try giving them a call??


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*another*

http://mobowco.com/ubs.php


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*response....*

ANOTHER AWESOME SITE AND INFORMATION! HOW WOULD I GO ABOUT STARTING SOMETHING LIKE THIS IN TEXAS?

THANKS GUYS...:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*bump*

TTT......:darkbeer:


----------



## Cold River Boy (Jun 30, 2008)

*story for you*

County bans hunting on small tracts

By John Tompkins
The Facts 

Published July 13, 2008

ANGLETON — After Bar X residents started finding arrows in their garages from bow hunters, Brazoria County Commissioners decided to do something about it.

They used a state law that allows them to ban hunting with firearms and bows countywide on tracts of land 10 acres or smaller. Commissioners voted to approve the order during their meeting Tuesday.

The new order will apply to any tract of land inside a platted subdivision in unincorporated areas of the county and is effective immediately, Commissioner Mary Ruth Rhodenbaugh said.

Bar X, located off Highway 35 just west of Angleton, has deed restrictions banning shooting firearms. Not all subdivisions necessarily have that same restriction, but commissioners’ action means the law against shooting now applies to all of them.

Rhodenbaugh said she wanted to find a way to bar hunting in subdivisions like Bar X, Columbia Lakes or Gayle Estates to prevent a dangerous scenario where someone could get hurt.

“The complaints are they are leaving wounded animals,” too, she said. Residents, “have woken up and discovered arrows in their garage.”

Brazoria County Game Warden Joe Goff, who lives in Bar X, said the property owners association bars hunting but that rule didn’t carry the weight of the law. As a game warden, he couldn’t lawfully stop hunters, only check and make sure they were following state guidelines.

Now that commissioners took action, the law can be enforced by any police officer and likely will be enforced mainly through complaints, Rhodenbaugh said. In other words, when a complaint is lodged, law enforcement will be able to do something about it.

Many people who live in Bar X subdivision’s 200 homes bought homes with the belief hunting was banned in the woods near their homes, most of which are located on tracts of land less than 10 acres.

“A bunch of people moved out here thinking that,” he said.

But the deed restrictions have not been enough to prevent people from hunting in the subdivision, said Joyce McHam, a member of the property owners association board. Residents have complained more often to McHam about hunting in the area recently, she said.

“It’s apparently getting worse,” she said.

A violation of the order is a Class C misdemeanor that carries a penalty up to $500. Goff said by law, a firearm is any weapon that fires a projectile through a barrel by an explosion or burning substance.

An air rifle or pellet gun would not qualify as a firearm, he said.

The most important reason for passing the order is to stop a public safety hazard of shooting a gun or a bow in what is becoming a crowded subdivision, officials said.

“As more and more homes are being built, it becomes a safety issue,” Goff said.

Residents living in the subdivision echoed the same concerns, McHam said.

“There’s a lot of houses out here, and there shouldn’t be any hunting,” she said.

One of the reasons people move to Bar X is to enjoy the wildlife around them, McHam said. Some residents feed the animals in the subdivision, and it has made the wildlife very tame and likely an easy target, she said.

“There are virtually pet deer out here,” she said.


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*ttt*

good morning class....:darkbeer:


----------



## jreyna920 (Oct 26, 2005)

i believe my apartments back up to the same piece of property and i have one half of a 8 points shead that measures 84"...... theres a guy that lives next to me to hunt pigs in there via bow but he says that its a lottery thing and very few spots


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*Ttttttttttttttttt*

Bump


----------

